# Máy hút chân không gia đình loại nào tốt nhất hiện nay?



## mai lan

Máy hút chân không thực phẩm ngày nay được nhiều chị em quan tâm vì những lợi ích tuyệt vời của nó trong bảo quản thực phẩm. Vậy máy hút chân không gia đình loại nào tốt, giá cả hợp lý? Những nội dung dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn chọn được dòng sản phẩm máy hút chân không phù hợp với nhu cầu của mình.

_

_
_Máy hút chân không gia đình loại nào tốt?_
​*Máy hút chân không có tác dụng gì?*
Máy hút chân không có những loại dùng trong công nghiệp và loại dùng trong gia đình. Nhờ sử dụng máy hút chân không, thực phẩm có thể được bảo quản an toàn, lâu dài, đặc biệt là khi kết hợp với tủ lạnh.

Máy hút chân không sẽ hút không khí ra khỏi túi đựng thực phẩm và như vậy thực phẩm sẽ không tiếp xúc với oxi. Ở môi trường chân không (hoặc gần như chân không), vi khuẩn, nấm mốc sẽ không phát triển được và không làm mốc, thối thực phẩm.

Nhờ vậy, thực phẩm giữ được độ ẩm, màu sắc tươi ngon, mùi vị tự nhiên và không bị khô hay mất màu hoặc biến đổi mùi do ảnh hưởng từ thực phẩm khác, hoặc mùi đặc trưng của tủ lạnh.

Thực phẩm tươi sống sau khi được bảo quản hút chân không có thể lưu trữ khoảng 4 tuần trong ngăn đá tủ lạnh và khoảng 3 ngày trong ngăn mát. Thực phẩm khô có thể được lưu trữ lâu hơn.

*Kinh nghiệm mua máy hút chân không*
Để chọn được máy hút chân không như ý, bạn cần hiểu đặc điểm của máy hút chân không bao gồm các vấn đề cấu tạo, giá thành, thiết kế,...Một máy hút chân không gia đình loại tốt cần có cấu tạo đơn giản, dễ sử dụng với giá thành hợp lý.

Bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ các thông tin xuất xứ về máy hút chân không trước khi lựa chọn cho mình một máy hút chân không gia đình phù hợp. Máy hút chân không đến từ Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc, Việt Nam đều rất phong phú trên thị trường và luôn có sẵn thông tin để bạn tìm hiểu qua các kênh bán hàng Online như Shopee, Lazada.

*Cấu tạo của máy hút chân không*
Với nguyên lý sử dụng bơm chân không để rút sạch không khí trong bao bì thực phẩm, máy hút chân không có cấu tạo cơ bản gồm 2 bộ phận chính: 1 máy bơm để hút chân không các túi chứa thực phẩm và 1 bộ phận gia nhiệt để hàn miệng túi nilon.

Một số bộ phận phụ như vỏ máy, thanh kéo cần gạt, thanh dập hàn túi…được cấu tạo bằng nhựa cứng hoặc kim loại tuỳ thuộc nhà sản xuất. Ngoài ra máy hút chân không gia đình còn có đèn hút chân không hoặc đèn báo hiệu hàn túi, nút tăng giảm thời gian hàn túi.

Một số loại máy hút chân không có thể hút được cả nước thì cấu tạo của máy còn có thêm ống xả nước thải, bình chứa nước, lọc đính kèm ống đựng để hút chân không và đóng gói chất lỏng, sản phẩm có chứa nước, dầu mỡ,...Các bộ phận này thường được cấu tạo tháo rời được để dễ dàng vệ sinh khi sử dụng.

_

_
_Máy hút chân không có cấu tạo khá là đơn giản_​
Bạn nên chọn loại máy hút chân không ít gây ra tiếng ồn khi sử dụng, có độ rộng đường hàn khoảng 5mm, thiết kế khép kín, không cần bơm hút bên ngoài, không cần thời gian để khởi động máy, có hẹn giờ điều khiển được nhiệt.

Một số máy hút chân không còn có khoang đựng túi rời, cuộn túi chân không và dao cắt sắc nét, có ống nhựa dẫn để hút chân không trong hộp, trong túi không cần hàn miệng.

*Các loại máy hút chân không*
Để xem xét máy hút chân không gia đình loại nào tốt, bạn cần hiểu về các loại máy hút chân không. Tùy theo tính năng và nhu cầu sử dụng, máy hút chân không có thể phân loại như sau:

- Máy hút chân không cầm tay: Đây là loại máy thông dụng nhất được nhiều gia đình ưa thích sử dụng. Máy có thiết kế đơn giản, nhỏ gọn, chỉ cần cầm một tay là có thể sử dụng để hút chân không. Máy có thể cắm điện hoặc sử dụng pin AA và giá thành khá rẻ. Nhược điểm của loại máy này khá kén túi hút.

- Máy hút chân không gia đình (mini): Loại máy này cũng có cấu tạo đơn giản và kích thước vừa phải, cũng có thể sử dụng bằng tay dễ dàng. So với máy hút chân không cầm tay thì loại máy này có thể gọi là bán tự động. Đa số các cửa hàng kinh doanh nhỏ lẻ như kinh doanh thực phẩm, đồ khô, nhà hàng ăn uống thường sử dụng loại máy này. Máy này có hiệu quả hút và hàn miệng túi tốt hơn máy hút chân không cầm tay. Máy cũng có thể dùng với nhiều loại túi hơn máy cầm tay.

- Máy hút chân không công nghiệp: Máy này có thể hút tự động, liên tục trong nhiều giờ và hút được nhiều túi cùng lúc. Tuy nhiên dòng máy này khá cồng kềnh và thường được sử dụng ở các nhà máy công nghiệp.

_

_
_Máy hút chân không công nghiệp được dùng rất nhiều trong bảo quản thực phẩm đông lạnh_​
Bên cạnh đó, máy hút chân không có thể phân loại theo nơi sản xuất như: máy hút chân không của Nhật Bản như Hippo, máy hút chân không của Hàn Quốc như Sunhouse, máy hút chân không của Trung Quốc như DZ Vacuum Packagerdz.

*Giá máy hút chân không bao nhiêu?*
Chắc chắn bạn sẽ quan tâm với mức tiền bỏ ra khi cần mua máy hút chân không. Hiện nay, các sản phẩm máy hút chân không gia đình chất lượng thường có mức giá từ 800 nghìn đồng đến 3 triệu đồng.

Nếu bạn quan tâm nhiều đến vấn đề thẩm mỹ, hay việc sử dụng lâu bền thì có thể sử dụng dòng máy hút chân không của các thương hiệu uy tín đến từ Nhật Bản như Hippo, Kaito.

Nếu ngân sách của bạn hạn chế thì có thể chọn máy hút chân không cầm tay giá khoảng vài trăm nghìn. Với mức giá khoảng 1 triệu đồng bạn đã có máy hút chân không mini gia đình, loại máy này là phù hợp với đa số các gia đình hiện nay. Dưới đây, mình sẽ giới thiệu với bạn một vài loại máy hút chân không gia đình loại tốt có tính năng sử dụng và giá thành phù hợp.

*Chọn kiểu dáng, thiết kế, màu sắc*
Máy hút chân không có kiểu dáng thiết kế khá giống với máy in mini văn phòng. Máy được thiết kế dạng hình hộp chữ nhật. Trên thân máy có bảng điều khiển dễ dàng với công tác nguồn, nút điều chỉnh độ dày,…Các loại máy thiết kế hút được chất lỏng sẽ có thiết kế phức tạp hơn một chút do còn đi kèm các loại bình, ống đựng chất lỏng.

Đối với công việc bảo quản thực phẩm, bạn nên chọn loại máy hút chân không nhỏ gọn, dễ sử dụng, hiện đại, tiết kiệm diện tích, di chuyển thuận tiện, dễ dàng vệ sinh. Máy hút chân không với thiết kế tinh tế sẽ làm khu bếp gia đình của bạn có tính thẩm mỹ cao hơn.

Màu sắc của máy hút chân không gia đình cũng được nhiều bạn quan tâm, thường thì các sản phẩm đơn sắc như màu trắng hoặc màu xám, đen sẽ được các gia đình ưa chuộng hơn các sản phẩm pha nhiều màu lòe loẹt như cam, xanh.

*Chức năng hàn miệng túi*
Chức năng hàn miệng túi của máy hút chân không khá quan trọng, bạn có thể tưởng tượng nếu như sau khi hút chân không, miệng túi không được hàn cẩn thận, không khí sẽ dễ dàng lọt vào trong và thực phẩm sẽ không được bảo quản như ý.

Các máy hút chân không cầm tay thường sẽ không có chức năng hàn miệng túi mà phải dùng tay dán bằng miếng dán nên có thể bị hở túi. Vì vậy, nếu muốn mua máy hút chân không gia đình loại tốt, bạn nên đầu tư nhiều tiền hơn một chút và tránh các dòng máy hút chân không cầm tay.

Khi xem xét máy hút chân không, bạn nên xem kỹ chức năng hàn và chức năng hút như máy hút xong mới hàn luôn hay tách riêng hút và hàn, chế độ cài đặt thời gian hàn,...Với chức năng hàn miệng túi, bạn cũng nên quan tâm đến miệng hàn của máy. Máy phù hợp nên có miệng hàn dài khoảng 30 cm. Việc này liên quan đến nhu cầu bảo quản thực phẩm của bạn, do túi hàn thường có độ dài miệng túi tối đa khoảng 30 cm nên miệng hàn cần có độ dài tương xứng.

*Loại túi sử dụng*
Về chất liệu và kích cỡ sử dụng, túi hút chân không dùng để bảo quản thực phẩm nên là loại túi PA/PE kín, màu sắc trong suốt và không gây hại cho sức khỏe. Túi có nhiều kích cỡ sử dụng khác nhau như: (8 cm x 11 cm); (10 cm x 15 cm),…đến (30 cm x 50 cm). Túi kết hợp với miệng hàn của máy hút chân không với độ dính cao, không gây hở túi. Mép túi có thiết kế đầu hở giúp bóc tách túi được dễ dàng hơn.

Về độ thích ứng với sản phẩm, khi mua túi hút chân không bạn cũng nên quan tâm xem loại túi hút này có phù hợp với máy hút chân không mà bạn đang sử dụng hay không. Một số máy hút chân không kén túi, chỉ thích hợp với loại túi chuyên dụng 1 mặt trơn và 1 mặt nhám. Còn nếu với loại máy hút chân không không kén túi thì bạn sẽ dễ dàng mua túi hút chân không hơn.

_

_
_Tùy theo nhu cầu mà chọn kích thước túi phù hợp_​
Bạn nên lưu ý với loại túi hút chân không size to bạn muốn sử dụng để hút chân không bảo quản chăn, màn thì cần có bơm hút chân không đi kèm, loại túi này sẽ không phù hợp để bảo quản thực phẩm và cũng không sử dụng được cho máy hút chân không mini.

*Chính sách bảo hành*
Thời gian bảo hành lâu dài sẽ đưa ra quyết định mua hàng tốt hơn đối với dòng máy bạn lựa chọn. Thông thường các hãng uy tín sẽ bảo hành máy hút chân không cho bạn từ 12 tháng trở lên.

Tốt nhất bạn nên mua hàng ở những địa chỉ có độ tin cậy cao để được đảm bảo về chế độ bảo hành, không nên ham rẻ hoặc những địa chỉ không có nguồn gốc rõ ràng.

Sau khi mua máy hút chân không gia đình, bạn nên sử dụng thử luôn để xem có dễ sử dụng và phù hợp với nhu cầu của bạn hay không, nếu không phù hợp thì bạn nên đổi trả trong thời gian cho phép. Chính sách bảo hành của một số nhà cung cấp uy tín đồng ý cho bạn đổi trả trong vòng 7 ngày sau khi mua sản phẩm nếu bị lỗi kỹ thuật hoặc không phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng.

*Máy hút chân không gia đình loại nào tốt*
Dòng máy hút chân không mini rất được ưa chuộng sử dụng trong gia đình. Tuy nhiên để lựa chọn máy hút chân không gia đình loại nào tốt, ngoài nghiên cứu rõ tính năng sử dụng, giá thành sử dụng, chính sách bảo hành…bạn nên quan tâm nhiều hơn đến cả xuất xứ của sản phẩm.

Do nhu cầu của thị trường, hiện nay máy hút chân không gia đình được bán khá phổ biến rộng rãi với nhiều loại hàng có nguồn gốc và xuất xứ khác nhau. Mọi người thường quan tâm đến máy hút chân không gia đình được giới thiệu là xuất xứ Nhật Bản hay Hàn Quốc. Trên thực tế, các dòng máy có xuất xứ từ Nhật, Hàn là khá hiếm trên thị trường.

Nếu tìm hiểu kỹ hơn về thị trường máy hút chân không gia đình, bạn sẽ thấy đa phần các máy hút chân không đều có nguồn gốc từ Trung Quốc hoặc Việt Nam. Với chất ưu điểm là giá thành rẻ, các dòng máy hút chân không đến từ Trung Quốc chiếm ưu thế hơn hẳn trên thị trường.

*Có nên mua máy hút chân không của Trung Quốc?*
Thực tế máy hút chân không Trung Quốc cũng có khá nhiều sản phẩm chất lượng, từ các thương hiệu uy tín. Bạn có thể cân nhắc máy hút chân không gia đình của Trung Quốc nếu chính sách bảo hành đáp ứng nhu cầu của bạn, ví dụ như bảo hành tối thiểu 12 tháng, có chính sách đổi trả rõ ràng.

Thực tế cho thấy nếu bên bán giới thiệu máy hàng Trung Quốc với tính năng phù hợp và giá thành vừa phải sẽ làm bạn yên tâm mua hơn là những bên bán cố tình quảng cáo sản phẩm của Nhật, Hàn nhằm tăng giá bán nhưng bản chất lại là hàng Trung Quốc. Vì vậy bạn cần tìm hiểu kỹ về sản phẩm trước khi mua về sử dụng.

Một số mẫu mã máy hút chân không trên thị trường có thể điểm qua là DZ300A, Foodsaver, Amera, TVS, Elip 350…đều đáng để bạn nghiên cứu trước khi quyết định mua sản phẩm.

*Máy hút chân không DZ300B*
Máy hút chân không DZ300B là một trong những sản phẩm phổ biến nhất trên thị trường. Điểm nổi bật của máy hút chân không DZ300B là dùng được với tất cả loại túi, kích thước túi, đóng gói được sản phẩm đa dạng, cả những sản phẩm có chất lỏng như nước, dầu mỡ, bột…Vì được trang bị thêm lọc, đính kèm ống đựng chất lỏng hút ra. Đặc biệt máy được thiết kế bơm hút điện tử với công suất cao lên đến 0,08Mpa.

Máy hút chân không DZ300B có thể dùng được cho các hộ gia đình, siêu thị nhỏ, cửa hàng rau sạch, cửa hàng kinh doanh thực phẩm.

Máy hút chân không DZ300B sử dụng nguồn điện 220V/50hz, kích thước máy: 350x140x73mm nên khá nhỏ gọn, trọng lượng máy nhẹ: 2.5kg, bảo hành: 12 tháng.

_

_
_Máy hút chân không DZ300B_
​Về cấu tạo, máy hút chân không DZ300B có bảng điều khiển hiển thị thông tin rõ ràng, tuy nhiên các khớp ấn giữ thanh ép của máy ấn hơi khó, không ăn ngay được. Tùy nhà cung cấp mà máy hút chân không DZ300B có mức giá dao động từ khoảng 900 nghìn đến 1,2 triệu đồng.

*Máy hút chân không DZ300A*
Bên cạnh dòng máy DZ300B thì dòng sản phẩm máy hút chân không DZ300A cũng là một sản phẩm khá tốt. Máy được làm từ chất liệu ABS cao cấp chống va đập và dễ dàng vệ sinh. Thiết kế nhỏ gọn, khá đẹp mắt, màu sắc tươi sáng.

Máy hút chân không DZ300A có thể sử dụng để hút chân không nhiều loại thực phẩm khô, tươi sống hay các vật dụng, đồ dùng cần bảo quản như đồ trang sức, đồ dùng cho trẻ nhỏ.

Đây là loại máy hút chân không không kén túi, có thể dùng với nhiều loại túi với chiều dài miệng hàn 30cm. Miễn là túi không quá mỏng và bạn lựa chọn chế độ hàn miệng túi phù hợp. Túi hút chân không đựng thực phẩm sau khi sử dụng vẫn có thể rửa sạch, làm khô, dùng lại rất tiết kiệm.

_

_
_Máy hút chân không DZ300A_
​So với máy hút chân không DZ300B, máy hút chân không DZ300A có nhược điểm là lực hút hơi yếu do công suất hút thấp (0.045mpa), không phù hợp đóng gói đồ có nhiều nước. Giá của máy hút chân không DZ300A mềm hơn máy hút chân không DZ300B một chút, nên là lựa chọn đáng cân nhắc sau DZ300B nếu ngân sách của bạn hạn chế.

*Máy hút chân không thực phẩm Ronegye 5200 *
Máy hút chân không Ronegye 5200 là một dòng sản phẩm tiếp theo từ Trung Quốc. Dòng máy này có kiểu dáng hiện đại, nhỏ gọn chỉ khoảng 1,7 kg, màu sắc bắt mắt, lực hút mạnh mẽ trong thời gian chỉ từ 10s-20s.

Máy có công nghệ làm mát 6 hướng tản nhiệt giúp nâng cao hiệu quả làm kín. Máy hút chân không thực phẩm Ronegye 5200 cũng không gây ra tiếng ồn quá lớn. So với 2 sản phẩm máy hút chân không gia đình nói trên thì máy hút chân không Ronegye 5200 có thiết kế hiện đại hơn. Các nút chức năng điều khiển đều là cảm ứng. Máy hút chân không Ronegye 5200 có nhiều chế độ lựa chọn hơn như hút êm ái hay bình thường, hút xong hàn hay chỉ hàn, hút đồ khô hay đồ ướt.

Điểm đặc biệt của máy hút chân không Ronegye 5200 là khi hút chân không đồ có nước, thì nước được hút ra sẽ chứa trong phần rãnh bên trong máy. Sau khi hút xong chỉ cần lấy khăn, giấy lau đi là được. Đây là ưu điểm trong việc cấu tạo tinh gọn của máy hút chân không Ronegye 5200 thay vì cấu tạo rườm rà, thêm bình chứa như máy hút chân không DZ 300B. Tuy nhiên, Máy hút chân không thực phẩm Ronegye 5200 kén túi, chỉ hút được túi chuyên dụng 1 mặt trơn 1 mặt nhám.

_

_
_Máy hút chân không Ronegye 5200_
​Máy hút chân không thực phẩm Ronegye 5200 có thời hạn bảo hành lên đến 24 tháng, với mức giá từ 1,2 đến 1,3 triệu đồng. Thông tin tham khảo chi tiết:

*Máy hút chân không Sunhouse Mama SHD5833*
Máy hút chân không Sunhouse Mama SHD5833 là dòng sản phẩm cao cấp đến từ thương hiệu Sunhouse, thương hiệu đã quá quen thuộc với người dùng Việt Nam. Máy có thiết kế khoang hút chân không rộng rãi và dễ dàng vệ sinh. Máy có khoang đựng túi rời, cuộn túi chân không và dao cắt sắc bén. Máy có công suất lớn, lực hút mạnh mẽ.

Về thiết kế máy có nhiều phím chức năng: hàn và hút, chỉ hàn, Cancel, phụ kiện, chế độ hút. Phía dưới máy có quạt thông gió. Máy có thể cài đặt thời gian hàn linh hoạt khi sử dụng.

Điểm nổi bật của máy hút chân không Sunhouse Mama SHD5833 là có rãnh chống tràn (gioăng hàn trên và gioăng hàn dưới) thông minh khi hút chân không, đảm bảo kín kẽ khi hút. Ngoài ra, máy hút chân không Sunhouse Mama SHD5833 có tính năng ngắt điện tự động khi xảy ra tình trạng quá tải.

Giống như máy hút chân không thực phẩm Ronegye 5200, máy hút chân không Sunhouse Mama SHD5833 kén túi, chỉ hút được túi chuyên dụng 1 mặt trơn 1 mặt nhám.Các khớp ấn giữ thanh ép ấn hơi khó, không ăn ngay được giống máy hút chân không DZ300A.

_

_
_Máy Hút Chân Không Sunhouse Mama SHD5833_
​Giá máy hút chân không Sunhouse Mama SHD5833 khá cao, khoảng 3 triệu đồng. Thời gian bảo hành 24 tháng.

*Máy Hút Chân Không Sunhouse SHD5812*
Máy hút chân không Sunhouse SH5812 cũng là một lựa chọn đáng cân nhắc. Máy có thiết kế nhỏ gọn, tiện lợi, đa chức năng. Máy hút chân không Sunhouse SH5812 có rãnh chống tràn thông minh khi hút chân không, khoang hút chân không rộng, dễ vệ sinh sau khi sử dụng. Máy cũng có công suất cao, lực hút mạnh mẽ.

Máy hút chân không Sunhouse SH5812 có màu sắc khá cơ bản là kết hợp trắng, đen hài hòa. Màu sắc này thường phù hợp với thẩm mỹ của đa số người tiêu dùng. Trọng lượng máy nhẹ nhất trong các dòng máy hút chân không, chỉ khoảng hơn 1,2 kg. Máy có thời gian bảo hành 12 tháng.

So với máy hút chân không Sunhouse Mama SHD5833, máy hút chân không Sunhouse SHD5812 ít kén túi hơn, phù hợp với nhiều loại túi hút, tuy nhiên nhà sản xuất vẫn khuyến cáo là nên sử dụng túi nhám.

_

_
_Máy Hút Chân Không Sunhouse SHD5812_
​Ngoài ra, máy hút chân không Sunhouse SHD5812 có giá bình dân hơn, chỉ khoảng900 nghìn đồng đến 1,2 triệu đồng. Thời gian bảo hành 12 tháng.

*Máy hút chân không Magic Seal MS1160*
Là dòng máy hút chân không gia đình cao cấp đến từ Singapore, Máy hút chân không Magic Seal MS1160 được sử dụng nhiều ở các nước châu Âu, châu Á. Máy có thiết kế hiện đại, sang trọng, tinh tế với các nút cảm ứng có đèn LED hiển thị, nhiều chế độ lựa chọn, khay chứa nước khi hút đồ có nhiều nước.

Máy hút chân không Magic Seal MS1160 có nhiều ưu điểm mới so với các máy hút chân không khác là: Có khoang đựng cuộn túi hút chân không trong máy đảm bảo vệ sinh, tiện lợi, dao cắt sắc bén, túi dùng đến đâu cắt đến đó rất tiết kiệm. Có nút vặn để đóng mở nắp thanh ép dễ sử dụng hơn rât nhiều so với kiểu khớp ấn giữ…

Thậm chí bạn còn có thể chen ngang vào khi máy hút chân không Magic Seal MS1160 đang hoạt động.

_

_
_Máy hút chân không MAGIC SEAL MS1160_
​Giống như các dòng máy hút chân không giá thành cao ở mức khoảng 3 triệu đồng, máy hút chân không Magic Seal MS1160 được bảo hành 24 tháng. Máy kén túi, chỉ hút được túi chuyên dụng 1 mặt trơn 1 mặt nhám.

*Một số lưu ý trước khi sử dụng máy hút chân không gia đình*
Dưới đây là một số lưu ý nhỏ giúp người dùng biết cách sử dụng và giữ gìn bảo vệ được máy hút chân không luôn bền bỉ và hoạt một cách hiệu quả nhất:
Thực phẩm với độ ẩm cao như thịt, cá, rau...cần làm ráo nước hoặc bọc thêm lớp bọc;

Đối với cái loại hạt thực phẩm: Vì các hạt nhỏ có thể đi bên trong máy, bạn nên đặt hạt trong túi trước khi hút chân không;

Khi đặt túi thực phẩm đã hút chân không trong lò vi sóng để gia nhiệt, bạn chắc chắn phải để lỗ thoát khí trên túi bọc;

Khi sử dụng máy trong thời gian dài, bạn nên tắt máy làm mát trước khi tiếp tục để làm việc.Tầm 15′ đến 20 phút phải cho máy nghỉ để giảm độ nóng bên trong.

*Kết luận*
Đọc đến đây, hẳn là bạn đã có được những thông tin cần thiết để lựa chọn, biết được máy hút chân không gia đình loại nào tốt. Tùy vào nhu cầu sử dụng mà bạn có thể cân nhắc lựa chọn một trong những sản phẩm máy hút chân không gia đình mà mình đã giới thiệu trong bài viết này.
​_Nguồn: Truereview_​


----------



## mayhutchankhong

website tổng hợp tất cả các loại máy hút chân không từ các nhà cung cấp, các trang thương mại điện tử đã được người tiêu dùng mua sản phẩm và đánh giá cao về chất lượng sản phẩm, hỗ trợ khách hàng và bảo hành sản phẩm. truy cập Máy hút chân không giá rẻ, hàng chính hãng, bảo hành toàn quốc  để biết thêm chi tiết về các loại máy hút chân không.


----------

